# Discuss dating/sex/girls in general



## Issac (Nov 18, 2007)

Okay, since his love-topic was locked for what ever reason, I now start this one, to keep up the talking about the subject.
It was fun to talk and discuss, and informative to see others oppinions on things.

The only reason I see why it was locked was because of a few immature people who made those, rule breaking, posts about pooper and other one word posts.

So this thread is for all that cares about how it all goes, and still want to debate sex before marriage, sex in general or whatever.

NOW, I don't want any Testing-area goofing, please!
I'm only posting this here because of the previous lock of the other topic...

So:

Zeppo is about to flirtyflirt with a girl.
gigermunit is having some love-questions as well.
and Zeppo has his thoughts on virginity.

Now, discuss!


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

glad it could continue.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 18, 2007)

For the record it was closed because the last few pages were pure spam. The topic went completely off-topic and for that reason it was closed. I consulted with another staff member and they agreed that it was time to shut it down. I have no problem with a second topic being started in its place, but this time guys, try and be less spammy.


----------



## Issac (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> For the record it was closed because the last few pages were pure spam. The topic went completely off-topic and for that reason it was closed. I consulted with another staff member and they agreed that it was time to shut it down. I have no problem with a second topic being started in its place, but this time guys, try and be less spammy.



Then maybe it could be moved to the offtopic section? So the /b/-like spamming of the testing area can be avoided atleast! (and maybe warn the spammy people instead?)


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > For the record it was closed because the last few pages were pure spam. The topic went completely off-topic and for that reason it was closed. I consulted with another staff member and they agreed that it was time to shut it down. I have no problem with a second topic being started in its place, but this time guys, try and be less spammy.
> ...



Done and done. Keep it spam free kids and kidettes.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

YAY!
maybe now it can have a better title.
something like "discuss dating/sex/girls in general".


----------



## JPH (Nov 18, 2007)

This will probably turn out like the last topic; the last one was locked for a reasong.

There are always those immature few...
Besides, this is a gaming website, not the damn Discovery channel!


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, that's the part I find hilarious.

Anyway, hopefully this will do well.


----------



## Issac (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> This will probably turn out like the last topic; the last one was locked for a reasong.
> 
> There are always those immature few...
> Besides, this is a gaming website, not the damn Discovery channel!



Yes this is a gaming forum, but this is the "general off-topic chat" that is: "Gaming is the topic... but let's go off-topic in here".
And yes, here's a new attempt and hoping this one won't have to be locked!

So, 

Have anything happened yet Zeppo? (or when will you meet her next?)


----------



## Osaka (Nov 18, 2007)

how did I get into this topic? I was looking at the SSBB forum on another forum and i come back to this tab and im in here o_o;;


----------



## Issac (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> how did I get into this topic? I was looking at the SSBB forum on another forum and i come back to this tab and im in here o_o;;



Probably a forum-ghost or what they are called..
since this was moved from testing to off-topic, sometimes a topic ID can be mixed up and users end up at other places than they thought


----------



## wohoo (Nov 18, 2007)

Wohoo I think I just found one of the most interesting threads on this forum!

Btw, how is going zeppo?


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> Have anything happened yet Zeppo? (or when will you meet her next?)




Tomorrow. (Remember, we ride the same bus)


----------



## Osaka (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Osaka @ Nov 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > how did I get into this topic? I was looking at the SSBB forum on another forum and i come back to this tab and im in here o_o;;
> ...


I think I remember clicking on a topic called "zeppo discussion" just before I switched to the other tab.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

holy crap, this already has over 100 views.

@wohoo: pretty good.


----------



## Issac (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Issac @ Nov 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Have anything happened yet Zeppo? (or when will you meet her next?)
> ...



Oh, well.. it was moved AND renamed from ZeppoTopic


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 18, 2007)

Stop talking about the other topic and keep this one on course if you don't want it in testing. It goes in testing, the topic is ruined for you all.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 18, 2007)

Alright guys, so dating, romance, love, girls, all of that good stuff. Back on topic folks. Don't make me regret my decision.


----------



## Issac (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorry about that ace and Gaisuto!

To be honest, I also have some problems with my girl... maybe not problems really, but still kinda problem-ish...

she get's very cranky and moody easily... most cause of the birth controll pills, i guess they're called.

Like yesterday, I didn't walk her home, and she started crying... I even had the reason that I have too much homework to do (and she came by my house for 10 minutes, unnoticed).

and the day before, she was angry at me, and cried, because It took so long for me to eat and go to her place (when I had to wait for my parents to finish preparing the dinner!)... 

Now, it's not really a big problem, as we both know what it's caused by, but I still think it's tough for me mentally... what do you think? 
(and, i just gave these two examples, and she cries or get's mad for things just as small, pretty much all the time).


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

maybe get her to switch pills?

oh, and I do look at her a lot. There's never a quiet moment though. I'm gonna try sitting in the same seat tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## IainDS (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm not bothering any girls until I finish Uni. I cba for all the crap involved.


----------



## Nero (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> Sorry about that ace and Gaisuto!
> 
> To be honest, I also have some problems with my girl... maybe not problems really, but still kinda problem-ish...
> 
> ...



Do her something really special, like get her flowers and ask her out to a movie. (Examples, examples.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Does she like how you do it in bed?

I smell Mood Swings too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## tjas (Nov 18, 2007)

I had some problems with my girl today… it began yesterday; I had to babysit at my neighbors… I know sounds boring but I did get money which I was going to spend a few hours later in the city 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I asked if she wanted to go with me.. And she reacted no sorry I’m not in the mood.. I was like oke.. Why bother, when I tried to call her she replied I’ll talk to you in the city (I was going out that same evening) and I was like…. Ooownoo what did I do this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I was in the club where I always go to and I first saw another friend of mine (female) so I gave her some kisses (not on the lips duuh) and I turn around and there is my girlfriend, so I walk to her for a kiss and she refuses! So I said: common what’s the problem? She didn’t answer so I ignored here the rest of the evening until she came to me and asked: what’s wrong? HUH? You refused a kiss  me… she says I did not… yes you did and so on. So she said why are you angry so I said well…. You didn’t want to call or come over and you ignored me when I wanted to kiss you… and she was like: O sorry! I didn’t mean it and I was feeling a bit down so I didn’t want to come over… but I really love you!
Bottom line is:
Women are weird creatures… but I can’t live without here (A)


----------



## Digeman (Nov 18, 2007)

Here's some good info for you guys out there that was written by me and some other dude....no I'm not beeing lazy...the posts were huge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Alright...where to begin....well let me just start of by just saying, EVERY and I mean EVERY human is different! Male, female, a little bit of both, it doesn't matter! There...good..did y'all get that? Can we put it behind us now? No? Oh well, guess I gotta explain to y'all thenÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alrighty you might've noticed that they're a little out of context since it was written on another thread, but still some good stuff in there for a discussion about guys/girls, dating and stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . And you might've also noticed i kinda snapped...but the guy (and lots of others) kept saying idiotic stuff like "they l00k awai all deh thime!" and that girls are this and that....etc.


----------



## Digeman (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> I had some problems with my girl today… it began yesterday; I had to babysit at my neighbors… I know sounds boring but I did get money which I was going to spend a few hours later in the city
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh and to that. Just pure misscommunication/missunderstanding. You gotta just take a step back and think reasonably without pushing eachothers buttons. 

Oh and don't leave anything bottled up inside, if there's something you're worried/confused about ask her (but ask in like an honest way and not in a sarcastic/annoying or whatever kindof way...what i'm trying to say is ask because you really want to know about whatever...meh you get the point  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Edit: Man I kinda feel like Dr.Phill...but with a 'fro!


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> Women are weird creatures… but I can’t live without here (A)



And thus, the famous "Can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em".


----------



## eonwe217 (Nov 18, 2007)

hey you're pretty much right there being honest and asking is a must in a relationship.
being honest is the best tool for true lovers believe me, it makes sex far more enjoyable .


----------



## cubin' (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks for letting us have a thread mods. It'll be nice to keep it in one place and on topic. 

I need a girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think i'll go out this weekend and meet some new people.

some wise words there digeman


----------



## Issac (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah, that was a wery good read Digeman! and I couldn't agree more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zeppo: We tried changing pills, and it was better, but there's still these mood swings.. and well, We can live with them.. it's just annoying sometimes. But since we both know the reasons, I don't take it that hard when she's angry at me. 

Nero: I give her gifts every now and then, and take her out.. that's not an issue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and she's well pleased in bed, i can assure you that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (she actually get's cranky if she doesn't get any when we meet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I'm excited on how Zeppo's doing today


----------



## zeppo (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, today went well. She seems more comfortable around me when she's near her friends now.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 20, 2007)

How often do you talk to her?  The more talking you do, the quicker you guys get comfortable.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 20, 2007)

about 20 minutes every morning and 20 minutes every afternoon on a school day.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 20, 2007)

Walk her to her classes or something or walk her home.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 20, 2007)

we have different classes and different bus stops. I seriously think everything's going fine right now.


----------



## Issac (Nov 20, 2007)

Well that's good Zeppo!
Just as dark aura said: Try spend some more time with her during the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



talk to her when she's around her friends, and when your friends are nearby... I think it might be a good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just remember to do something physical... like when you told your legs touched, and measuring your feet... things like that... making eachother more comfortable to the other's touch... that's a REAL plus!

half past one, and i am going up at six again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 4,5 hours sleep each day for like... 2,5 months now


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 20, 2007)

BEAR HUG!!!


----------



## zeppo (Nov 20, 2007)

yeah, but there's someone else who sits near us on the bus who says stuff like "a litte forward, don't'cha think?" and it's pretty damn annoying... It doesn't help at all and has made me more cautious lately.


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> yeah, but there's someone else who sits near us on the bus who says stuff like "a litte forward, don't'cha think?" and it's pretty damn annoying... It doesn't help at all and has made me more cautious lately.


I refer to one of my favorite online writers.
http://www.outpostnine.com/editorials/mating3.html

I believe the person meant well in that, a girl doesn't want a person that needs her, rather, a girl wants a guy who complements her. Not complement as in give her praise and all that (although the occasional complement is good) but complements as in meshes well with her and can be a PART of her life instead of her BEING your life.

Erm, that probably came out as a huge jumble of words...
Eh, just read up on that link. XD


----------



## zeppo (Nov 20, 2007)

I read that page, and I get what it's saying.
However, since she doesn't have any guy friends besides me and... well, I don't have to worry about her "finding some jerk to fuck", I'm pretty much okay... I'll just slowly start doing more one-on-one type stuff...


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 20, 2007)

It's not so much worrying about "some other jerk to fuck" but worrying about not being attractive to her as a potential boyfriend/lover.

Remember, try and be part of her life, not being her life or her life being yours. =P


----------



## zeppo (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not stalking her or anything, if that's what you're getting at. Basically right now, just enjoying eachother's company a lot.


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 20, 2007)

Haha, no, I'm not saying you're stalking her. It's just that, often, trying to be nice translates badly in the female world.
Not badly for her of course, a good friend is always nice to have, but badly for you unless all you want is a friend as well.

Eh, just do what seems to be working and be considerate of your actions if you get to dating.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, for now I just want her to realize I have a crush on her and be ok with it, and be friends.


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> we have different classes and different bus stops. I seriously think everything's going fine right now.


Doesn't matter if you have different classes. Walk her anyways. Worst is you will get to your class a few minutes late. But if you just a little earlier than class starts then you would be fine.

You should start talking to her 10 minutes before class starts then after a while start indicating that you're going to class. Then as you are walking, ask her where her class is (if you don't already know) then take her. =]

And of course, get a hug at then end.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 20, 2007)

1. we have 5 minutes for passing period
2. our classes go opposite directions
3. if you get 3 lates for one class you get an hour of detention
4. I'm not gonna go for a hug quite yet...


----------



## RiotShooter (Nov 20, 2007)

wow that article was interesting.


----------



## Nero (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> Well that's good Zeppo!
> Just as dark aura said: Try spend some more time with her during the day
> 
> 
> ...



That's me every day. I sleep at 2:00 and I get up to go to school at 7:00
I'll probably die soon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## zeppo (Nov 20, 2007)

I sleep at about 12:30 and wake up at a bit before 6:00. I wake up an hour early if I have a homework assignment I haven't done.


----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Zarcon @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> I refer to one of my favorite online writers.
> http://www.outpostnine.com/editorials/mating3.html
> 
> I believe the person meant well in that, a girl doesn't want a person that needs her, rather, a girl wants a guy who complements her. Not complement as in give her praise and all that (although the occasional complement is good) but complements as in meshes well with her and can be a PART of her life instead of her BEING your life.


You're confusing "compl*i*ment" with "compl*e*ment". 

Anyway, I read the article, and all I can say is :    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a load of generalized crap that you can't apply to your current situation (or to any situation, ever). Just disregard it. Don't try following the advice. And especially don't try to follow any of the "examples", they're horrible. 

What the article tells you, basically, is: Play hard to get. But not too hard to get, or else you ain't gonna get got. But not too easy to get or you may appear desperate. So play semi-hard to get, only don't. Don't show that you're interested, but don't make her think you're not interested at all. But don't admit that you're interested. However, you should _hint_ that you're interested, but without actually _admitting_ you're interested, while avoiding ever saying you're _not_ interested... And you can't admit you have time for her, but you have to have time for her... maybe. Only not right now. And you should give compliments, only not really, because "compliments" equal "emotional support". And that's bad. So very few compliments. "At the right time". 

Riiiight.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What the article boils down to is "don't overdo it (one way or the other)". Well, _duh_. We _all_ know you shouldn't go to extremes in any direction, but finding the best middle ground is still left to _you_ and _you alone_. What's the golden ratio? Where's the middle ground? When does it stop being endearing and start being creepy? When does it stop being "cool" and start being irritating? When is it not "support" any more, and start being "doormat"? And the answer given by the article _is_: NO YOU MAY _NOT_ KNOW THAT, YOU PATHETIC LOSER. You may only get vague cryptic "advice". Because no-one can tell you these things but your own experience... and that's not really helpful, is it? 

Meh. 

Be nice, but not too nice. Be helpful, but not too helpful. Give compliments, but not too many. Be interested, but not obsessed. Be there, but not all the time; be there at the _right_ time. And to judge the right time, place, words, amounts, you have to have an enormous amount of *tact*. So everything boils down to: _have tact._ Have that gut feeling that tells you where the line is, and obey your gut. (Don't eat beans, they mess with your gut.) And the problem with that is that you can't just start having tact, you can't just turn it on, no-one can give you tact, and there's no simple, easy way to get some of that "tact", it's all down to experience, and that's something no mere article, no set of short and simple rules, no assembly of "tips and tricks" can give you, no matter how "plausible" it appears.


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> What the article boils down to is "don't overdo it (one way or the other)". Well, _duh_. We _all_ know you shouldn't go to extremes in any direction



And yet, you ALWAYS hear stories of people complaining about how nice guys never win.
When you realize, yes, it's obvious, when you don't, not so much.

There's another article written by a women that says essentially the same thing...except bashes on "nice guys" a bit more, haha.

I agree that it all comes down to experience and ultimately just reading an article isn't going to make you Rico Suave, but it certainly helps if you're a "nice guy" and just don't understand what the problem is.

And yes, I was confusing the words, thank you.


----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Zarcon @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> I agree that it all comes down to experience and ultimately just reading an article isn't going to make you Rico Suave, but it certainly helps if you're a "nice guy" and just don't understand what the problem is.


True, the article helps define the problem, but it then goes on to illustrate it with examples, and that's where the trap lies: people tend to focus on the examples, instead of the principle they are there to illustrate. People will wait for the kind of situation described in the examples to spring their newfound tactics on their target, but in the meantime will go on behaving in their usual way (that we all agree was wrong, or else thy wouldn't need advice). Instead of actually understanding the principle, and applying it everywhere, not just in the described situations.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry about bumping this, but I have a question: one of my friends who is a girl (but I don't have a crush on) got me to tell her who I liked. She said she'll ask the girl I like who she likes, and if she says she likes me then... well I don't know what'll happen after that.

Do you think this was a bad idea?


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 28, 2007)

In some ways...potentially.

If the girl you like says she likes you then that saves you a step and will boost your confidence.
If the girl says she doesn't like anyone/refuses to say then you're back where you're started.
If the girl says someone else, you might take a hit in confidence, but if you like her you shouldn't give up. Unless she says to your face that she doesn't want to advance the relationship you shouldn't assume anything.

You can always tell your friend not to tell you what she heard.


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 28, 2007)

girls don't like me


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Zarcon @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> There's another article written by a women that says essentially the same thing...except bashes on "nice guys" a bit more, haha.



I would like to see this article.  

Also: http://www.ubersite.com/m/68799 and http://www.ubersite.com/m/64303 because they could be related to the topic at hand, I suppose.

On topic, I've been single for most of my 22 years on Earth.  My friends always tell me that I'm a good guy and it confuses them as to why I haven't landed a girlfriend.  I think it's just bad luck on my part, and especially inexperience.  Most of my peers were dating in middle school (grade 6-8 or so), and I had my first girlfriend at 18, which subsequently fell apart in a week.  Not my fault, I swear!

It sure is disheartening, I must say...


----------



## MC DUI (Nov 28, 2007)

Screw all that girls don't like nice guys crap, I'm a nice guy and never acted any other way around girls.

It took some time but I found the right girl and now I'm married to her.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 29, 2007)

I think I'll just wait until my friend tells me whether or not the girl likes me, and if she likes someone else I'll just keep being friends with her. There is another girl I sort of like, who's been being really nice to me lately.


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 29, 2007)

Girl's birthday coming up, how good a gift is a first edition book of poetry copyrighted 1953?


----------



## MC DUI (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> Girl's birthday coming up, how good a gift is a first edition book of poetry copyrighted 1953?



I suppose it depends on if she is into that sort of thing, my wife wouldn't be interested in something like that.

The gifts that went down the best for my wife when we were dating were jewellery and perfume, I know it's not very creative but hey women like those things.


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, I let her borrow a series of books that she never returned (don't know why that's relevent...) and always discusses that kind of stuff - the silver/diamond necklace was a huge hit though....


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> I think I'll just wait until my friend tells me whether or not the girl likes me, and if she likes someone else I'll just keep being friends with her. There is another girl I sort of like, who's been being really nice to me lately.



Damn, player.  Pick one already.


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Nov 29, 2007)

Don't know what you guys are talking about right now and too lazy to go back and look so here's a new question.

Anyone else here believe that it's so much easier to find someone you like when you're not really looking. Or that you didn't think that you would end up with them?


----------



## Mortenga (Nov 29, 2007)

i haf gf


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 29, 2007)

Relationships and hearts are fragile things. Just have fun and dont get too involved because at a young age it's not bound to last. 

I'm in some crazy relationship situation at the moment and its scary.

My first young love when i was 16 was this girl called charlotte, we went out for 6 months then it suddenly ended, it sucked alot, i got over it, dated other girls but me and charlotte kept bumping into each other and we always had something special, we went back out a few times in the last 3 years but it always fell apart but i couldnt forget her ever, Then i split up with my lady of 19 months this summer and started talking to charlotte again, we met up for the first time in 2 years and it was amazing, we had the best day ever, we decided to give it a go but then she had to go uni and it ended. 

Now here i am a couple of months down the line, we started speaking again and i told her how i felt, that after all this time i still liked her and we had something special. We met up when she came back from uni for a week and hung out and spoke about our future, we decided to see what happens, so this monday i left london and came up to norwich to visit her and wow! what a week its been! We went ice skating and she asked me to be her boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so happy but at the same time i feel vunerable because we live 200 miles apart...of course im gunna come see her at weekends but due to the history and stuff i know im gunna fall in love with her which scares me because i dont wanna get hurt. I dont wanna go home, i dont wanna leave her but i feel so confused because im willing to do anything for her, and the distance thing sucks but id give anything to be with her and make it work cos ive let stuff get in the way of me n her in the past and i know we've got something special....im sure shes the one for me.


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2007)

jaxxter, good luck   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You seem to really like her. I hope it turns out okay.


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 29, 2007)

i do. She was the first girl that i ever really liked and after the shit we went through i thought id never get this chance again and now ive got it im not going to let anything ruin it.It scares me tho cos ive never reallly been this prepared and determined for a girl, if it was any other girl id be like screw the distance but not this one.


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 29, 2007)

Tomorrow, I'm meeting a girl I like very much, and I'm going to confess to her. I'm moving to a different city very soon (not too far away tho, only 13 miles) and wanted just to say to her what I liked about her before I move. She's really hot and she's easy to talk with. I want to see how she reacts and I'm hoping she'll want to kiss me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha. nah, not hoping for anything really. just want to be with her a bit before i leave.. I leave on sunday.



QUOTE(jaxxster @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> i do. She was the first girl that i ever really liked and after the shit we went through i thought id never get this chance again and now ive got it im not going to let anything ruin it.It scares me tho cos ive never reallly been this prepared and determined for a girl, if it was any other girl id be like screw the distance but not this one.



you're willing to do anything for her you wrote in your previous post. I'm curious, what does "anything" mean. Are you willing to cut contacts with all your friends? if so, are you're friends not good enough friends?
are you willing to move to a different town without having a job at that place guaranteed before you move?
are you willing to cut contacts with your family because your girlfriend wants you to?

oh and a silly childish question: would you die for her? 
if a guy with a gun came into a room, where you know you would be able to dodge but not your girlfriend. and you'd know this guy might kill your girlfriend if he can't kill you. You are 100% certain he won't kill your girlfriend if he kills you, all in advance. What would you do? 
1. dodge and hope he won't kill your girlfriend or 2. die in order to make sure your girlfriend won't die.


Edit: Double posts edited together, duplicate deleted. Don't double post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Ace


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 29, 2007)

wow...tough questions.

i'd defiently move up here without a job, i can easily get another job within a month. So that's not even an issue. I'd dunno about the friends things, thats a tough choice, family...well you're not gunna spend your whole life living with your family so yeah i guess id move up here, its only 200 miles, so my family would only be a few hours away. 

I wouldnt be cutting contacts with anyone, id still be able to keep in touch with my friends and my family.

Would i die for her? I guess i would....life's life, When its done its done. I wouldnt wanna see her hurt, ive promised myself if i ever do something stupid and hurt her im gunna call its quits, i couldnt bare to see her sad.

Like ive said, we've got too much together, ive let shit ruin stuff between us before, im making a go of it this time, im not letting stuff get in the way. It's obvious shes very special otherwise we wouldnt be in this situation again, any of my other ex's id tell them where to get off but this girl....something about her.


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> wow...tough questions.
> 
> i'd defiently move up here without a job, i can easily get another job within a month. So that's not even an issue. I'd dunno about the friends things, thats a tough choice, family...well you're not gunna spend your whole life living with your family so yeah i guess id move up here, its only 200 miles, so my family would only be a few hours away.
> 
> ...



i'm not sure what 200 miles are to you, as u say it's not too far. But I'm guessing it's 0.6*200 or something like that which is 120 of them miles I'm talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't answer such a question myself, if I'd die for her. Because at that instance, I'd probably do the natural/reflex thing and try to escape and maybe afterwards regret what I had done. But I'm not sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very difficult to say

well i'm going to wish ye guys luck and hope you stay together for a long mankind life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ace Gunslinger Vash The Stampedo - Oh and Ace.. I'd really be happy if I could delete my posts incase I ever do a double post. Merging would be really nice. I had no intention of double posting. It's just that I saw the text afterwards and had to reply to that aswell. and I didn't think of editing my old post cause I wanted a qoute. so I clicked the qoute button.


----------



## azotyp (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1. dodge and hope he won't kill your girlfriend or 2. die in order to make sure your girlfriend won't die.


I dont have a girlfriend, but if i was gaving one that i love the most, i'd would give life for her (at least if it would be a quick death 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , cose if it would be like taring skin from my body alive, i'dsay ill pass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). But if any of you will meet that kind of situation ill tell you there is no chance that killer will leave your girl alone, he propably will rape her and kill her, when she will watch your dead body. Think would you let your girlfriend died quickly in that situation, or be raped when she is looking at your corpse, and then be killed ?


----------



## pasc (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(RiotShooter @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> wow that article was interesting.
> 
> 
> Couldn't be more true, I always was SOOO wrong *changes life* ^^
> ...



I  sleep at 1:30 and get up to school at 6:20, but I still live.... (ok... sleeping in lessons now and then, but aside from this ^^)


----------



## zeppo (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't think [name withheld] has a crush on me... I found out that she gave me an email she doesn't use awhile ago... However, I think my other friend does like me. she's been sitting by me on the bus, smiling at me a lot and today she gave me her email out of the blue.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> Ace Gunslinger Vash The Stampedo - Oh and Ace.. I'd really be happy if I could delete my posts incase I ever do a double post. Merging would be really nice. I had no intention of double posting. It's just that I saw the text afterwards and had to reply to that aswell. and I didn't think of editing my old post cause I wanted a qoute. so I clicked the qoute button.



No problemo. Just the obligatory message I add to all double post mergers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And so this isn't totally off-topic, I've driven down the bumpy road of love, and I've gotta' say... I'm pulling over to ask for directions.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 29, 2007)

haha well im basically terribly crushing on this guy
we were pretty close a couple months ago in grade 8,
had a normal crush on him,
he looked and acted like he had a crush on me,
but he never expressed his feelings,
and slowly, since high school started, we talked for a month or two
i dont have any classes with him or anything
but its like, ever since this month started, we dont even talk anymore
we used to say hi in the halls, but now we dont even do that
but i have bigger feelings for him then ever
i basically get a heart attack whenever i see him
and i see him staring at me alot
and it seems like he purposely stays near me
and i want to make him jealous somehow,
i just dont know how.
im so lost and confused
i cant let go, i tried, i was okay for a week i think,
and then the feelings came back stronger than ever.
help, or advice?


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 29, 2007)

I want to get laid 

/immature

So there is a girl that I know likes me, and we've been friends for a while, but she is only average in terms of looks. The biggest problem is that she is a total flake and cares too much about what other people think of her. Then there is a ULTRA SMOKIN hot girl who I recently got introduced to.  She has no bf, but doesn't seem that interested in me as bf material yet.  She has a perfect personality and I am smiten with her.

:/  How can I end this well?  I want to tell the first girl that I just want to be friends and I want get to be really good friends with the other one.   She is really smart too, so yeah, I dunno how I can work it...


----------



## Da Foxx (Nov 30, 2007)

I got a question. Being cute, nice, and always hearning "Aww" like "Aww hes (my name) so cute" from girl*s* a good thing or a bad thing? Does it mean anything? LOL

And I like this girl but I don't think I'm her type.


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Nov 30, 2007)

Yea it means they think you're cute.
The "awww" suggests you did something "cute" and not actually look cute...
Like give flowers or chocolate?


----------



## zeppo (Nov 30, 2007)

Argh! I'm confused. My friend has been being really nice to me lately, but I can't tell if she likes me as a friend or more. I have a lot of friends who are girls in my classes, but it's so hard to tell if they're flirting or not! A few of them I would find it easy to like if I knew they liked me.


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(slvrdrgn123 @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> Yea it means they think you're cute.
> The "awww" suggests you did something "cute" and not actually look cute...
> Like give flowers or chocolate?



Gonna have to agree with him here. Don't take words too too seriously!


----------



## Jaejae (Nov 30, 2007)

/b/ is always a good place for advice.
Seriously though, girls generally expect you to make the move, so do something about it.


----------



## dakeyras (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Da Foxx @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> I got a question. Being cute, nice, and always hearning "Aww" like "Aww hes (my name) so cute" from girl*s* a good thing or a bad thing? Does it mean anything? LOL



Depends, are they looking at your butt while they say this? If so, buy family pack condoms.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 30, 2007)

In direct reference to the thread title:

Yep, I enjoy dating/having sex with girls.....generally speaking.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






But seriously,
I don't date anymore.  I'm kind of introverted and keep to myself nowadays.

After my fiancé died in a car accident in '98, I haven't dated since.  I've turned down at least 5 women that showed interest in me over the last decade.  A part of me died with her and dating just isn't interesting to me anymore.  In fact, I've lost interest in most things after she died.  I never really got over it.

I guess you can say I went abstinent and slightly insane after that.  Most of my friends who used to say they never saw me angry, now say that I'm a depressing person to be around. 

I have quite a bit different morality about relationships than most guys. The way most guys treat women (lying, cheating, bragging, using cheesy lines on them, etc.) disgusts me.  I can't be like that.  Most women SAY they want a sensitive guy, but they don't.  They really prefer bad guys and don't respect sensitive guys like me, so I just don't bother even trying anymore.

So if I sound bitter or slightly crazed in some of my posts, now you know why.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> In direct reference to the thread title:
> 
> Yep, I enjoy dating/having sex with girls.....generally speaking.Â
> 
> ...



I know what you mean. All women _say_ they want the sensitive/caring guy, but they don't. They want the cool asshole who treats them like dirt. I _could_ be that guy, but I choose not to be. Unfortunately that often leaves me in the friend zone; a place where women say I'm great, funny, handsome, they love me, etc... but they just don't want to _date_ me. Read any dating help article, they all tell you to "pretend you don't care", "insult her slightly to make her feel bad about herself so you can swoop in and make her feel good again", and I'm just not OK with doing that.


----------



## Issac (Jan 6, 2008)

Well said Ace... I always knew girls wanted bad guys... and I hate to see all my friend's fall for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know it's not good for them, and still they keep on trying to love one asshole after another... and they always get hurt emotionally... and think ALL GUYS ARE FUCKERS!, and then I have to come in to the picture, say "Hey, why are all guys fuckers? am I an asshole?".. and talk to them so they understand that they're going after the wrong guys, look for them at the wrong places...
they understand, and then starts chasing another asshole at a "look at me, I can drink A LOT OF BEER!"-parties... *sigh*

I always been a nice guy, and to be honest, I think the nice guys are the luckiest ones in the end. I found my girlfriend through being nice, and looking for nice girls.. not those "hot" chicks who "everybody" wants.. but someone cute, nice, and.. well hot too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... yeah..
--

I'm sorry to hear that Rayder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But You should know, that even if this is a game community, there are a lot of people here for you, in bad times and good times!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> what to do, what to do?
> (She always get sad, pissed, angry, whiny, etc. if something's not EXACTLY as she want's it to be... annoying yes...)


get new gf


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 6, 2008)

I never usually reply to these 'personal' type topics... I'll have a go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Because I don't really play sports, I only have four or five male friends (that are in the same situation as me), and we tend to hang around with a group of girls in our form. They're not the 'girly-girls', or the ones that giggle incessantly (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), they're just nice people to talk to and I feel more comfortable around them than many other boys (probably because I'm a 'nice guy'). Usually at lunchtimes or when we go into town there's like 4/5 girls to every one boy in our group, but I have just as much fun with them as I would with boys. And here lies the problem.
There's this girl I've known for three years, and she's always been part of this group, and we've become really good friends over time, but one of her best friends told me she fancies me. I used to like her as a girlfriend a couple of years ago, but as we became closer friends (but not in a boyfriend/girlfriend type way) a relationship like that seems odd. I don't know, it just doesn't seem right... And if it doesn't seem right, I see no point in trying to work towards a bf/gf relationship when I'm happy as I am. But I don't _really_ know how _she_ feels...


----------



## tjas (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> In direct reference to the thread title:
> 
> Yep, I enjoy dating/having sex with girls.....generally speaking.Â
> 
> ...



How do you see your relation with here then? Do you think of her a lot? My girlfriend right now was also part of my group of friends and and it now is a year sinds we started our relation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So do you really see her as a friend or do you have more feelings for here?


----------



## ackers (Jan 6, 2008)

I had a crush on two girls from school and I think they both fancied me. I never had the balls to ask anyone of them out tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dunno if this helps but... if you let a girl feel that you fancy her she'll notice you more.

Sadly, there are no girls in my college course (it's engineering) so I dunno where to start looking for girls... I mean how can I get to know 'em if I don't know 'em?


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 6, 2008)

Met a girl, became friends etc. She dropped off the face of the earth and I haven't seen her for a very long time. Our teacher hasn't seen her on campus either. She just moved to a new place with her sister, and they don't have phones/internet or anything.


----------



## tjas (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Ackers @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> I had a crush on two girls from school and I think they both fancied me. I never had the balls to ask anyone of them out tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go out! go to the city 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 get to know them!


----------



## Issac (Jan 7, 2008)

Aww, Dio, I feel bad for you... KINDA happened to me, but she had phones and internet.. but didn't talk to me anyway.. now she moved closer again, and we talk a bit more now.. but not anywhere like before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's so sad...
--

Ackers, find girls from OTHER classes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



there must be some other programmes than engineering, with more girls there? maybe some design programme? (That's the case in my university... tho I don't have to look for girls in that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
--

Tjas and Rayder: 
I think Tjas might have a point here... maybe not start dating as the usual sort of dating... but seeing girls and initially start some friendships... to get women around you...
--

sinkhead:
How do you feel? This COULD be the chance of your life...
The best way to figure out if it is the right thing is Imagination!
Imagine you and her, two years from now, together.
Imagine you and her, eight years from now, living together.
Imagine you and her, 20 years from now with children.
Can you Imagine that, and how does it  look to you?
Imagine you'll run to her as a friend, telling her about this new girl you've met, and now have less time spending with your friend. Imagine you'll have to see her even less, because your new girl will feel like you're cheating... how would that be? Imagine this, and compare to the former.

so In short: Can you Imagine a future for the two of you?
--

Linkiboy...no... not new gf... no...
More like advice or asuring me that it'll go away as soon as the birth control pills are out of her system...


----------



## dice (Jan 7, 2008)

girls are a headache...

All the ones im not interested in seem to like me alot. Well it's not that I DON'T like them... 1 time fuck = yeah but a relationship I'm not sure about...


----------



## Issac (Jan 7, 2008)

Dice... You sir are one I have little respect for now... I'm sorry, but people who has sex with someone they're not interested in, just to have sex, disgust me. But hey, that's just my opinion (obviously)


----------



## dice (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> Dice... You sir are one I have little respect for now... I'm sorry, but people who has sex with someone they're not interested in, just to have sex, disgust me. But hey, that's just my opinion (obviously)


aaah but you see thats why I'm not getting laid  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't found "THE girl" I want to be with.


----------



## VVostello (Jan 7, 2008)

Only girls who have not seen VVostello are not in love with VVostello.


----------



## Issac (Jan 7, 2008)

So dice, you don't have one-timers? if so; then I respect you again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:


QUOTE(VVostello @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> Only girls who have not seen VVostello are not in love with VVostello.


Isn't this kinda Testing area material?


----------



## VVostello (Jan 7, 2008)

Are you trying to test VVostello? What I have spoken is truth.


----------



## Issac (Jan 7, 2008)

If you say so VVostello... How come it is that way then? (thread for discussion... discuss! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 7, 2008)

It's fairly common for men and women to have one night stands. One party wants sex, and so does the other so they just do it. Just sex. It doesn't mean you have to commit to a relationship with every one that you sleep with.


----------



## VVostello (Jan 7, 2008)

A bad thing about VVostello is that all men that have seen him are also in love with him. It will, however, be useful when I run out of women.


----------



## Issac (Jan 7, 2008)

Well Dio, I know it's common, but I don't like nor respect it. I don't think it's "just sex", I think sex is something tender, unspoiled, innocent... something that true love should lead to... 
I get so hurt inside, when I hear about my friends having one-nighters, and such things.. I don't think it is right...
Would you rather hear, from your girlfriend, that you're her first (or maybe second).. or would you like to hear that you're number 64?

That's basicly the reason I don't like that thing...


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, I don't really like it that much either. But people out there just want to get laid, and they might regret it later. Others are promiscuous and just don't care. Everybody is different and so are their values.

And I don't think anyone really says it's their Xth time, that's just creepy D:


----------



## Issac (Jan 7, 2008)

but if someone asks, then the bomb gets dropped! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well my friend who moved around, I had a crush on her, and she had a boyfriend... she talked about their sex sometimes, which hurted, but it was okay (her first and only so far).

she sleeps over at my place, and we kinda cuddle (sleep with eachother (not the sex way, but the actual sleeping in the same bed zzzz).).
after that her boyfriend breaks up because he thinks she might've done something with me... she got all sad and said to me: "Oh, who would want me now, no one likes me except him..." and so on...
then she dated some guy, slept with him, told me.. it hurted... dated someone else, slept, told me... four more times... then she moves away to study... and repeat the following every week: date, sleep, tell me.
each time, I lost more and more interest... I don't want her, she's been with too many.. what If I just would be someone who's gone after a few weeks? Friends? Okay... Relationship? No thanks... 
With each new partner, she also got more and more confidense, and it turned the bad way imo.
She doesn't talk to me as much any more (as if she's too sexy for that or something). 

Oh yeah.. dio.. the whole respect thing I meant was when Dice said:
(with my own words, how I interpreted it) I'm not interested in them, but hey, why not have sex if there's a chance to it. and the fact that he said that they were interested in him, but he not in them, but still good enough for sex.. that's just taking advantage of people, and THAT i don't respect...


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll chime in here with my views on the whole "sex before marriage thing" ... better yet ... I'll throw out even a secret about myself...I am a hopeless romantic... those who know me probably just spit their beer out in exclamation but it is true...

Those who know me know I have lived anything but an ordinary life...traveled all over the world and done things most would only read about or watch on TV....

That being said it is amazing how you can meet one stranger and hour later sleep with her...do the same thing the next night and both experiences can make you feel completely different. The reason this is...is because sex is much like eating breakfast...some people *love *BACON...some people like sausage...and some are vegan and prefer a whole wheat type of meal. So what would happen if someone like myself who *LOVES *bacon went over to a vegan's house for breakfast? I'd get a free meal but I wouldn't be very satisfied as I prefer something else. Fellas...I'm here to say sex is much the same....it comes in many MANY varieties and while some girls love when you "work the alphabet on them"....others down right say it feels "funny" when you work the same magic. Some chicks...a lot actually love when you play with their ears...others feel nothing...some dudes like hands ... I down right loathe them. Listen boot up a copy of Grand Turismo...Forza...whatever...any game that has a shit load of real car makers...think of each car as a sexual preference...not orientation but preference...on top, hard, slow, wet, sloppy, lights on, lights off, only does 2 positions, only does 17 positions, spits, swallows, doesn't even go there, scratches, dominate, submissive, bites, whips, deep tongue kissing, has a big tongue, has a small tongue...minus the last two...I have gone on and on about things that aren't even physical but rather just preferences...like front wheel drive vs rear wheel drive... power windows vs manual windows...stick vs automatic.... once you get past all the different ways to have sex then its time to decide weather your a compact car, medium, or SUV loving kinda dude...

however...sex before marriage means you don't even know what kind of "car" your looking for cause you've never even gotten behind the wheel. Do you like 4 wheel drive, rear wheel, front wheel? You got no clue brother....

Lets but in hear with the other hopeless romantics rebuttal, _"but if you love her you can make it work and she can learn to do what you love"_... reality time boys and girls...vaginas come in 20  different shapes so if you get one that looks like pink cottage cheese...there is no "learning to change" (no offense to any girls who vagina's look like cottage cheese) And I hate to tell it to you strait boys but no...your girlfriend can't learn to suck dick the way you like it. Her teeth are always in the way, her gag reflex is just not as good as you'd like, she treats your dick like its anthrax....ironically some guys out there are like but I like teeth and my chick treating my penis like it was anthrax...different strokes for different folks. But my point is ... sex is something that can only click with certain people. Sure you can try and make it work...but in the end you'll be depressed cause your not getting what you want .... ending in you getting laid 4 times a year on special occasions...and wishing you were in the shower taking care of the deed rather than sticking it to your wife who just sucks in bed.

Listen...like I said I am a hopeless romantic...I wish it could have been like in the movies....one girl...my whole life...passion and love...but for me to find the "one" ... she needs to have old fashioned values...cooking, cleaning, yet also play video games and share an interest in my hobbies...she doesn't have to be a clone of me...but I want my companion to be with me....so she may not surf, sky dive, or rock climb but I'd like her to want to be with me when I do these sorts of things. Into animals and saving the environment....the kicker is that amongst the plethora of women I have been with I did find ONE girl who was hot and filled the criteria...but the bigger kicker is the sex SUCKED...she couldn't handle me inside her in 24 of the 27 positions I tried....and event those 2 where 50/50 on whether it would hurt, she was willing to try to make me happy but again trying only goes so far...we dated for a few years...the bad sex often lead to insecurities which lead to fights which lead to the breakup. Now imagine if I never got to test drive my future wife ... right now I'd be miserable...especially if your like me and don't believe in divorce. In all honesty of all the people I have slept with about 5% have been good in the sack to a level that pleases me...about 20% have been decent to have me live a long 80 more years with "decent...meh" sex.

So that is it...in a nut shell...if you believe that you can get married before sex then you might as well go buy a car without taking it for a test drive...see how long that theory pans out for you...

Just my two cents...and I do wish those willing to make the effort all the best of luck in their endevours...I just think the odds of completing that task at hand and ending up happy is just more fairy tale than reality.


----------



## Urza (Jan 7, 2008)

I have to disagree Weapon. While it probably is a good idea to have slept with someone you're considering as a life partner, that shouldn't be the basis of the decision.

You fail to mention that most people just want to get laid, and has nothing to do with "love" or "marriage". Its my belief that sex and love should be completely seperate, because if you're with someone just for the sex, whats going to happen when their/your drive kicks down? 

Now personally, I probably won't even consider getting into a relationship until I'm on my 30's; after having spent my high school days watching these stupid kids screw up their lives, have their own kids, get hitched at 20; you're now fucked for life, congratulations. Those hormones don't stick around forever, but a kid and alimony do (alimony isn't forever, but a damn long time). 

Casual sex should be casual sex, nothing more.


----------



## Hero-Link (Jan 7, 2008)

I Also disagree with WeaponXxX. Any girl can learn to satisfy a guy, she can have a "pink cottage cheese" and learn, or a "cottage cheese" vagina and still learn how to satisfy a man.
Each guy/girl is different, but if either you or her/him love each other, you can always learn how to satisfy her/him. there is ALWAYS learning curve.

its called LIFE.


----------



## Issac (Jan 7, 2008)

Well written Weapon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't you do something like this before but with Xbox360 PS3 and Wii instead of cars? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway!

It's much true what you say, and I agree with the "no sex before marrige" doesn't really work things... But I still think sex comes further down in the priority list than the rest. I mean, If I found someone I really really really love, and everything is perfect... sex is good.. but bad blowjober... that wouldn't mean too much... if all sex was bad, well I think it's in the eye of the beholder (or the penis of the beholder maybe) if it is annoying enough to leave. 
IF it now is enough to make one leave, then fine... there's a reason and all. The thing is that I think people should develop real love feelings BEFORE sex, now if that takes a week or a year, that's up to them.. but waiting 'till marrige is imo a bit to long...

in contrast to this; I don't think "Sex first, then see if we can find some love to it as well" is a good way to go about it.

I found my girl, and I think it went quite fast for us to have sex, three weeks. We felt it was the right time, as we both felt really good about eachother and everything was perfect with eachother. Now, I was lucky... as we both love bacon, eggs, some tomatoes, and red sport cars... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but things developed so slowly... which imo is good!
it took another few months i think, before we did oral things, which at first may be hard to deal with.. tastes funny, or whatnot. but after time, you'll get used to it, you'll maybe even like the taste... 
the same goes for gag reflexes.. you can learn to stop it or "push it back further in / down" ... 

details can always be adjusted, "learn to do what he/she loves"... sure if you find something really repulsive.. theres nothing to do about it.

the other parts that made me lucky with my girl is:
She's going to a restaurant school ( and I love food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
She loves video games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and manga / anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah, it feels like I'm repeating myself, but it's 20 past 3 in the morning, and I'm tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but here goes:
I think that people should see if love is there first, then try sex... instead of first having sex, then find out.. "nah i dont really love you..".
and if someone agrees on sex too soon, i'd think "hey, am I just this weekend's fuck?"...

But finally, and most importantly; It's up to the one it concerns.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 7, 2008)

@Urza...I never said it was the basis...I said it was one of the pillars. I had sex with a girl that was AMAZING...like strait out of my mind...perfect sex. But she was a club loving kinda chick and I despise clubs so it would never work. I often tell girls I date is we need to be friends as well as lovers if there is ever a chance at something long term. Sex is just one of the pillars to a successful relationship...but if you think about it....off my theory that a good relationship is a best friends who bump uglies...well....I have a friend Ray who is a guy...we play Unreal Tournament, we have open conversations, enjoy the same kind of films, we are best friends...then you have my girlfriend...we play video games, have open conversations, enjoy the same kind of movies...the only way Ray differentiates from my girlfriend is that I am sleeping with my girlfriend...so sex has to be a pretty big pillar in supporting a relationship...if not...then why wouldn't I just hang out with Ray all the time? 

@Issac...not sure if I made a PS3 VS Xbox refrence in the past but I actually use that logic at bars and online with real girls...I often work backwards... it is much easier to fortify a pillar of friendship than sex so I often work backwards. 

I agree my way is not best but seriously  .... you meet a chick who likes things you don't...you can learn to enjoy playing the PS3.... shit I have gone to operas, plays, musicals...I have tried quite a few things I normally don't do for a girl I really dig...and in the end it was not all that bad...so she fortified the friendship pillar because I am open to trying to make it work. Then again club chick....I wasn't willing to let her fortify that pillar...if I loved her...I could sit at a club and even dance like an idiot cause I love her...that pillar is workable.

That sex pillar though....if you like it slow and she likes it hard...you can't fabricate that pillar...you can try...I feel its often like using cheap stucco....you banged her hard...you think you did good...but in reality she wanted it HARDER.... Again I am just a guy with experience...27 1/2 years who has been dating and having sex since 12...I've got experience under my belt and I just have seen how important sex is...I have seen married women come on to me, exclaim their unhappiness...looking to me for a solution.

Not to mention for me...its too hard on the heart...meeting a girl you love...you click...you love the same bands....you love the same food....everything is perfect and then bam....the sex just sucks...the other kicker...is I have had amazing sex while my PARTNER has said it was "meh"....and vice versa! I remember when my ex and I broke up I started dating...we had smelly chick, chick who giggled at everything I said, chick who was ultra boring, chick who talked to much, chick that was a biggot, chick who couldn't take me hope because of her religion and then I met skater punk chick who was laid back and just wanted to enjoy life...and the sex for me was fantastic...problem? Meh for her...she didn't like MY oral skills! So life moves on...

At the bad blowjober statement...the kicker on that is...in an open relationship if SHE knows its not to your standard it causes insecurities....we are human...we are tainted by the image of love and romance in the movies...we desire to have it perfect...so if you have sex and its meh...what do you want to do know?....something might be off....that to me is long term relationship sex....meh...what now....and you know what solidifies that pillar...hardcore dirty porno esque sweat dripping ass smacking heart pounding climax and pass the fuck out sex. The sex was mutually amazing and we are at peace again....

I don't know...you know...again...my ex...could not handle me inside her...it was painful...how can one work on that? We spent years dating...off an on... but every time we did it...it was painful...how can you fix that? Or recently I had sex with a virgin...and she just didn't feel right...it was like taking trying to put a GBA cart in your DS lite...it just didn't fit flush...aside from cosmetic surgery....how can you fix two people not connecting?

Bottom line for me Issac is maybe I am shallow...afraid ...hiding behind my wall of sex... broken hearts hurt...my last one almost killed me...I never thought I'd move on...and I thought my first love would be my last...what happens when love of my life number 2 doesn't work out? Or love of my life number 3,4, and 5? Wait ... if I can have 5  loves of my life...doesn't that take away the specialness of love? I felt love was something that was special cause two people connected in a way ONLY those two people could....if I can love 5 people....before I hit 40...maybe love is fabricated? But I don't think it is...love...and the lack thereof...was truly a devastating blow...it cost me my job at Microsoft, it caused me to quit school, it left me in shambles...sure we met when I was 16 and broke up right before I turned 21 but I still loved the chick....and I don't want to relive that experience....dunno man...

I do know this....sleeping with countless women has left me somewhat depressed and lonely...craving something more....however waiting till marriage is not the answer...good sex is way too important for a relationship...I also know that for you young ones...time moves by FAST....Seriously...it feels like yesterday I was 20...now I am almost 30. In a heartbeat .... seriously close your eyes and open them...that fast I lost almost 10 years of my life ... do I really want to spend 5 years with the wrong person again....

These are just my ramblings....My name is WeaponXxX....I am almost 30...I have yet to find my sole mate....my first fiancee and I broke up by the way...over my love for Chrono Trigger...I joke you not...I forgot I liked .... er LOVED video games..then I was reintroduced when  a friend could not beat Megaman X...and like a phoenix rising from the ashes...I was reborn...unfortunately...my sex drive went down as I preferred Chrono over getting laid....and thus the lack of sex killed my first engagement. lol I'll take a break and read what others have wrote...this post has gotten pretty long...


----------



## Urza (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> Bottom line for me Issac is maybe I am shallow...afraid ...hiding behind my wall of sex... broken hearts hurt...my last one almost killed me...I never thought I'd move on...and I thought my first love would be my last...what happens when love of my life number 2 doesn't work out? Or love of my life number 3,4, and 5? Wait ... if I can have 5Â loves of my life...doesn't that take away the specialness of love? I felt love was something that was special cause two people connected in a way ONLY those two people could....if I can love 5 people....before I hit 40...maybe love is fabricated?


It isn't like in the movies. You may feel like it is for the moment, but thats just your emotions blocking out logic. They say love is fleeting, and its true. The sooner you come to terms with that fact the sooner you'll be able to find someone that you logically think you'd be happy living with for the rest of your life.


----------



## theman69 (Jan 7, 2008)

To sum up most the thread. We , geeks or whatever, picture ourselves as good people and think that we can all find the "perfect" women for us, through my knowledge of relationships, you need to find someone who loves you so much that she is willing to try new things for you and try to like your anime/games she won't just appear as the perfect women. With sex and w/e i wouldnt know yet too young


----------



## Issac (Apr 28, 2008)

theman69 said:
			
		

> To sum up most the thread. We , geeks or whatever, picture ourselves as good people and think that we can all find the "perfect" women for us, through my knowledge of relationships, you need to find someone who loves you so much that she is willing to try new things for you and *try to like your anime/games *she won't just appear as the perfect women. With sex and w/e i wouldnt know yet too young



Resurection of this thread! (Don't warn me for this please, this is Always an active subject)!

My girl actually likes anime and manga and games! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lucky me.
She even got pissed cause I watched School Rumble and Tsubasa without her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have anyone had any experience with girlfriends asking if they're allowed to sleep with other girls?
How do you see on that question?
Do you find that as cheating, if they ask and it's with the same sex?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 28, 2008)

Take it from me it is bad news especially if you love her.
*Edit holy shit this topic is old...holy shit I wrote a lot... /me goes back to read


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

If they ask you if it's okay for them to do stuff like that, it's the beginning of the end ...

... because no matter what your answer is, you're gonna suffer in the long run ...

If you say no, she'll leave you ... maybe not instantly, but soon ...

If you say yes, she'll leave you ... maybe not instantly, but soon ...


----------



## Issac (Apr 28, 2008)

well, does it really have to be negative? I mean, if she just want to try it with another girl... No feelings or anything, just pure sex experimenting?

I do not find it as "cheating".. I just see it as a rather lively form of sex toy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

You don't experiment if you're in a proper relationship ... you experiment when you are single ...

If you experiment whilst in a reltionship, it means it doesn't really mean that much to you, or you wouldn't put yourself in a position to undermine the stability of said relationship ...


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 28, 2008)

In the past and when I was young I'd often date two chicks at the same time, sometimes 2 bi chicks, sometimes two strait chicks. It is hard to manage. There were silly rules like all 3 must be in the same bedroom. now 1 on 1, 

however I now my friends who are open have no rules. If you can remove all insecurities, it may work.

I am insecure, I have been called the best by many and that is a hard title to hold cause when your the best there is always someone out there trying to claim your title. Its like a highlander thing...or No More Heroes thing. So you let your lover go out and have her fun but you have to...well I have to wonder, have I been dethroned? I am just not that guy. girls often are the same way, did he like her better then me. Is she tighter, orally more skilled, ect, ect. Sure your starting off with just her and another girl but its gateway sex that leads to other things. 

If your secure with yourself and your status in the bedroom and you dig her and our friends then by all means knock your self out. However if your insecure on how good your skills are that keep yer girl to yourself. Her request is not mean your relationship is doomed. We often seek a variety so she is just being open... better to open then to have her do shit behind your back. LOL tons of girls I date know I am looking at every other girl in the room...thinking, "damn I'd take em all on at one time" but the girl doesn't walk out, the nite is not done...she just looks at me and says you can dream but tonight your all mine fucker.


----------



## Issac (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay, I see your point, bob.

However, I personally think it'd be okay, as a one time only, asking for permission, thing. I think that one can be interested in some sort of experimenting even though that one's in a very good relationship and doesn't for the world want it to end or undermine it at all. but that's just my oppinion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess i'm pretty open minded.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> Okay, I see your point, bob.
> 
> However, I personally think it'd be okay, as a one time only, asking for permission, thing. I think that one can be interested in some sort of experimenting even though that one's in a very good relationship and doesn't for the world want it to end or undermine it at all. but that's just my oppinion.
> 
> ...



We all think we are open-minded, 'til the day we realise that we're not ...


----------



## Issac (Apr 28, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, funny little quote down there, and it's all always relative.
I am open minded enough to let my girlfriend "sleep" with another girl... once. I'm also "open minded" enough to consider kissing a guy...

and weapon, I know that it could lead to other things sometimes. But if there's pure love between the couple, and they have a mutual agreement that the girl can have gay-sex once, just for trying it... I think it might stop there. and as you said: it's better to be open about it, than have the shit happening behind your back..

And for the record, I'm not interested in a 3-way act at all... so it wouldn't go further in that aspect.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

How many heroin addicts just thought they'd give heroin one quick try, just for the sake of experimentation ... ?

... once the genie is out of the bottle ...


EDIT : I've done more that my share of experimentation over the past couple of decades, and I know that something that seems innocent and simple, can turn into a monster ...


----------



## Urza (Apr 28, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> How many heroin addicts just thought they'd give heroin one quick try, just for the sake of experimentation ... ?


So you're comparing a highly physically addictive substance to trying new forms of sex?

How silly.


----------



## Issac (Apr 28, 2008)

I guess it's up to the person in question if he or she will become an addict (in the sex part I mean... heroine is heroine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

anyway.... this subject seems a little dry out... how about porn?
A lof ot people here in sweden (girls for the most part) consider porn to be as bad as cheating... they say "Looking at other girls nude on videos equals looking at other girls nude in real life, you fantisise about other girls maybe thinking about how it'd feel to do her.. therefore it's equal to cheating"...

Some other girls say "it's okay, it's just porn"...

What do you think?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

I think that some women think that, no matter what country you live in lol


----------



## Urza (Apr 28, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> anyway.... this subject seems a little dry out... how about porn?
> A lof ot people here in sweden (girls for the most part) consider porn to be as bad as cheating... they say "Looking at other girls nude on videos equals looking at other girls nude in real life, you fantisise about other girls maybe thinking about how it'd feel to do her.. therefore it's equal to cheating"...
> 
> Some other girls say "it's okay, it's just porn"...
> ...


If she's going to tell you you're not allowed to watch porn, then you'd better get 24/7 access to her vagina.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 29, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> Have anyone had any experience with girlfriends asking if they're allowed to sleep with other girls?
> 
> By sleeping, do you mean literally sleeping? Or sex?
> 
> ...



Honestly, whether you believe me or not, I don't watch porn. I used to for a bit, but learned my lesson from viruses and such. I was a newb web browser back then. My girl trusts me that I don't watch it.

I have this little 'theory' which I use. It works for some people. So here's how it goes - Do you watch sports? If not, why? Some people say it's probably boring or they rather play the sport then watch. I'm basically like that, I don't need porn to survive, if anything, I got my girl for the real thing. (I hope she never reads this LOL) But in my opinion, I don't consider porn bad. 

It's like how we find sex to be funny.. but in Africa, it's probably a common practice. They need the children to pass on their generations. But yeah, my girl said if she ever catches me watching/watched porn, I'm pretty much dead. lol.


----------



## Urza (Apr 29, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, you actually think he was referring to actual sleeping?

OH GEE SLEEPOVERS ARE SERIOUS BUSINESS


----------



## Anakir (Apr 29, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Holy shit, you actually think he was referring to actual sleeping?
> 
> OH GEE SLEEPOVERS ARE SERIOUS BUSINESS



Thanks for making an _interpretation_ sound like it was such a dumb post. But really, I'm pretty sure there are people who would find sleeping with the opposite gender (the literal meaning) to be quite offensive as well. Like I said, my girl would seriously be mad at me. She does a lot of stupid things when she's really mad at me. I wouldn't even know what she'd do if I did the other meaning of "sleeping".


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 29, 2008)

Well we ( my company) make porn, the cat is out of the bag and to be honest many people use our products as a marital aid. We get several emails saying how porn helped save a marriage to how they learned how to be a better lover. 

I am in no means sure how porn helps couples as what chicks really appreciates a shot to the face? But alas there are those out there who do. 

My ex g/f loved to watch porn but she was also bi.

Porn has taught me to do some fun moves that chicks have really dug.

I really don't think porn is bad, I mean if you watch it too much... to where you prefer to j/o over sex then maybe you need to kill your cable line but I think porn in general is just fine for couples and singles to watch. Bottom line, porn is not cheating nor is it bad.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 29, 2008)

So was the FBI at your house under the suspicion of underage?


----------



## OSW (Apr 29, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> Have anyone had any experience with girlfriends asking if they're allowed to sleep with other girls?
> How do you see on that question?
> Do you find that as cheating, if they ask and it's with the same sex?



well, my girl kissed my other friend who is a girl.
i told her to stop but "it's just a girl!" she was drunk and still did it.
it pissed me off alot. later i got her to promise she won't do it again.

it's not as special if you share your someone with anyone else.


----------

